# Quinoa



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone happened to know if this is ok for mice to eat (cooked)?

Thanx!


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

I put some in my mix as I always have it around. I don't cook it for them though.


----------

